# Melting battery cables



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

I installed RA manifolds on my '67 GTO 400 and I've had problems with the battery cable to the starter melting because it's so close to the exhaust manifold. I've re-routed the cable further away from the manifold and installed a heat shield around the starter and battery cable, but the cable is still melting close to where it connects to the solenoid.

What solutions to this problem has anyone found?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

NDExpat said:


> I installed RA manifolds on my '67 GTO 400 and I've had problems with the battery cable to the starter melting because it's so close to the exhaust manifold. I've re-routed the cable further away from the manifold and installed a heat shield around the starter and battery cable, but the cable is still melting close to where it connects to the solenoid.
> 
> What solutions to this problem has anyone found?


I used dei shielding on all the wires and ran them on the other side if the motor mount. I think ihave a dei heat shield on the starter as well to protect the ends. Also, I’m using a mini starter to get a little more clearance. Summit had all the parts I neede but you could find them at any supplier.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Battery cable routing with RA manifolds is different. The cable is supposed to run along next to the pan rail to get to the starter. There's also a "tube" that attaches to the driver side motor mount for it to run through.

Diagram:


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> Battery cable routing with RA manifolds is different. The cable is supposed to run along next to the pan rail to get to the starter. There's also a "tube" that attaches to the driver side motor mount for it to run through.
> 
> Diagram:
> View attachment 136386


Nice diagram. I wish I had seen that before. I did route that way initially and even used the recommended tube. I assumed the OP was already using that but may be wrong. My tube did me no good. I'm not sure if the reproductions are made from a different material than the originals, but my wires melted in the tube. I had to hack the insulation free from the tube to get them out. That is why I now route them with the dei flexible heat shield on the other side of the motor mount, farther away from the RA manifolds. I tried to clock my mini starter the other way as you do, Bear, but could not get it to fit with the manifolds. It's working so far, no more melted wires or fires. If I were really concerned about a more original appearance, I would probably have used the tube again, but routed the wires through some modern heat shielding in black, if I could get the whole bundle to fit through the tube.

On a separate note, you two gentlemen being in the DFW area, I helped a friend haul a very original 65 GTO to his home in Justin last week. Hopefully he will be on this forum soon sharing his progress on that project. Y'all are neighbors in a sense.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> Battery cable routing with RA manifolds is different. The cable is supposed to run along next to the pan rail to get to the starter. There's also a "tube" that attaches to the driver side motor mount for it to run through.
> 
> Diagram:
> View attachment 136386


I have routed mine as bear diagram. Have seen solenoids kick in from excessive heat with the key off.


----------

